# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Its that time again Wednesday 9th of Feb 7:30pm at the OK DIner on the A19 just out Hartlepool so who will be coming this time :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't make this one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure yet.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi , Just a newbie to the TT and membership and keen to meet other members in and around teesside and north east area ! Would love to attend and also to find out more about club meets / drive outs and general TT goss ect !!

Let us know if its still going to held on the 9th ?

Mark


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

if its on I'm in!


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm coming this time


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I might even venture to this one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still on the 9th of Feb it will be nice to see some new faces


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant make it, im on nights. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Tim, where you been hiding ?


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

since you posted this on my birthday I guess I'll have to be there! 

hope to make it too.

look forward to seeing some new faces too!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

malstt said:


> Cant make it, im on nights. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Tim, where you been hiding ?


Been busy with work, I could do with an easier job.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Look forward to meeting you all on Wednesday night


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

all being well will be there just got a few late meetings this week :x


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

mav696 said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Cant make it, im on nights. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Tim, where you been hiding ?
> ...


Me too, then i could make more meets.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


Me three


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

should make this one.


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Andy, we will be there for definitely. [smiley=argue.gif] 
Philip & Sue.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not lng now anyone else


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't make this one mate sorry.


----------



## Scrappy (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't finish work in time to get down to Hartlepool way. The A1 at that time is a massive pain in the rear! Are there any plans for the venue to move a little closer to Newcastle for a meet?


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Great to meet you all and............... Andy thanks for pointing out the disc changer (that i didnt know I had ) and the tastey mods .

Cya all at the next meet

Mark :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

QS is becoming a bit common may have to sell up :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> QS is becoming a bit common may have to sell up and buy one of those nice MkIIs :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> QS is becoming a bit common may have to sell up :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


We need a blue one and a black one for the full set


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > QS is becoming a bit common may have to sell up and buy one of those nice MkIIs :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


nearly as bad as calling me a makem :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for making me welcome yesterday. It was really nice to meet you all, and big thanks to Sue for being there 

I'm looking forward to next months meeting


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep it was a good meet in the end nice to meet all the new faces  (and the old ones)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good turnout, shame i missed it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Will hopefully make the next one.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Andy
When is the next meet and where will it be ............back at OK Diner or the Windmill ????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

markevo said:


> Andy
> When is the next meet and where will it be ............back at OK Diner or the Windmill ????


OK diner mate second Wednesday in March 7:30 pm start


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers , just someone was asking when the next 1 is .......sounded interested as he just got a TT


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi can i just confirm the next meeting is Wednesday 9th March as i got a msg just saying mini meet on wednesday??

Me just back from Scotland tonight i think i missed it? and was looking forward to it coming


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Debz said:


> Hi can i just confirm the next meeting is Wednesday 9th March as i got a msg just saying mini meet on wednesday??
> 
> Me just back from Scotland tonight i think i missed it? and was looking forward to it coming


Hiya debz ..you have not missed the NE meet which Yellow_TT ( Andy) arranges .......the meet tonight was a mini meet up north tyneside . would of liked to have gone myself to the mini meet .

Mark


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Debz 
Next meet is ......................."OK diner second Wednesday in March 7:30 pm start "


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We even took the Mini to the Mini meet


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> We even took the Mini to the Mini meet


Ha Ha ha good shout LOL


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> We even took the Mini to the Mini meet


Like it.


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

markevo said:


> Debz
> Next meet is ......................."OK diner second Wednesday in March 7:30 pm start "


Thanx, i will be there... and hope to be at the mini one next week

Nice bike, my ex hubby has one, and a blade me miss the bikes  but not him haha :lol:


----------

